# 10 gallon racks??



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions for a simple easy DIY rack for three 10 gallon tanks?? I was hoping to make it out of plywood.

Or should I just save myself the time and purchase this:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-Supre ... e/15104327

Would it work??

Thanks


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I honestly do not think that shelf that you've included will hold a 10 gallon tank... each tank will weight 8.34x10=83.4lbs plus the weight of the tank, rocks, filters, decorations etc. Close to 100lbs would be my guess...

I'd either build something much sturdier or buy a tank rack that is made to house multiple tanks.

Just my thoughts.

Howie


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

It states that each shelf can hold up to 250 pounds evenly. You still dont think it would work?

•250 evenly distributed pounds per shelf capacity


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I'm not positive... it just seems a little brittle looking. Let's see what the rest of the forum thinks.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree with Koteckn. I've had those style racks before and used them in the garage for holding car parts like heads and intakes... and even though they say they are rated for a certain weight, they don't hold it without bending and sagging.

Steve


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Agreed... Looks sketchy.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks guys im going to go ahead and come up with my own plan. Not going to use the shelf.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Let me know what you come up with . I need to build one myself.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

And its not so much the weight but its distribution you have to worry about. Those shelves might be able to hold upwards of 200lbs each; but that's with the weight distributed across the entire shelf, not concentrated in the area of one or two 10G tanks.


----------



## cbechdel (Jun 9, 2012)

Those wire shelf systems use cheap plastic grommets to hold shelves in place. I'd worry about their failure or slipping over time. I got a steel adjustable shelf system from Home Depot for about $100 thatbisnrated at a ton per shelf. I swapped their wire shelving for 3/4 ply which I painted out with epoxy paint to protect it.


----------



## AquariumConvict (Sep 23, 2012)

How about some Concrete Blocks & 2x4's not too Pretty.
But you Can Paint Blocks & the Wood


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I wish you were here. I just moved this one to the garage, because I couldn't sell it and 3 fully stocked 10 gallon tanks for $150. My hubby made it out of 2x4s .


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Wow! That looks pretty simple and to the point FG. How did he get the notches in the vertical pieces to be clean and line up with each other fairly good? Router?

I'm thinking I could build one (or three) of these fairly easily I just don't know how to notch the 2x4's cleanly and so they all line up.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

He used a Dado blade. But you can also use a table saw. Here is a tutorial.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Ah good point, I hadn't thought of that as I haven't had the table saw out in... years and years. Might have to dust it off and see what happens. Thanks for the advice.


----------

